# Unusual cub?



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Neat little cadet with a 4 cyl. Crosley engine. IT was a smooth runner too!
<img src=http://pic8.picturetrail.com/VOL234/1221583/2848876/34758976.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Sweet like the ih hub caps to.
Jody


----------



## FrankieC (Jan 13, 2004)

Just what I need -- another great idea! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Sweet like the ih hub caps to.
> Jody *


jody, jody, jody... still eyeing those hubs... you gotta get yourself a set...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *jody, jody, jody... still eyeing those hubs... you gotta get yourself a set... *


Im working on it. The wife that is I almost have them 
Jody


----------

